#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Πώληση ή ανταλλαγή του  stereoSTATIKA Ver. 6.21

## dn102

Δίνεται το στερεοστάτικα ν 6.21 + αναβάθμιση όταν θα ολοκληρωθεί (v7.0)

τιμή 900 ευρώ (+ hasp +manual + v7.0 beta)

----------

